# Osage Orange Color Change



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's a Tip in case you didn't know,,,,,,,Osage will darken or change color with time.I turned this Pepper Mill about 5 years ago and my daughter has had it in use since then, setting on the table where it gets both natural and artificial light. Note the gap between the top and body(staged for this demo) and you can see the color as it was when I turned it and how the body has darkened. The base and accent pieces are Mesquite.

I think (it appears) the wood in spots is also darkening from hand oil contamination where you would hold while in use.

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it, looks even better over time IMO


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Gives it character... Like some of the other old stuf on this site...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> Gives it character... Like some of the *other old stuff on this site*...


I 'resemble' that remark !!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Hay, some of us can't help our age ! We are still turning ! The pepper mill is great and the fact that it is being used by your daughter is even better ! Wonderful work on both ! LL


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks LL,back about that time I guess I musta have made 20 or more of them and gave them to friends and family members,they are all in use today except one.I think she (SIS IN LAW) thinks it will contaminate the pepper LOL

I still have my "I Dream of Jeanie" pepper mill setting on the shelf,my wife won't use it.

dick


----------

